# Riddle me this! ! ! !



## walking dude (Aug 26, 2008)

Place where a kid can NOT be a kid...........


----------



## fred420 (Aug 26, 2008)

in the womb.................


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 26, 2008)

Goat farm?


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 26, 2008)

School!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davenh (Aug 26, 2008)

18 yrs in the future 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 26, 2008)

Church?????


----------



## walking dude (Aug 26, 2008)

so far.........nope


----------



## 13spicerub (Aug 27, 2008)

definitely not chuck e. cheese


----------



## krusher (Aug 27, 2008)

according to what my 14 year old says::::: around me


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 27, 2008)

how about ...No Place


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 27, 2008)

Slaughterhouse


----------



## oscarsroost (Aug 27, 2008)

Could it be "Adulthood"


----------



## daboys (Aug 27, 2008)

So, when you gonna tell us the answer?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 27, 2008)

waiting on YOU guys.........its a radio contest........LOLOL


----------



## daboys (Aug 27, 2008)

So you don't know the answer either huh?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 27, 2008)

Duh!.......


----------



## krusher (Aug 28, 2008)

when they are at the neverland ranch.???


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 28, 2008)

You just racking up posts or what???


----------



## nitrousinfected (Aug 28, 2008)

While quite humurous, this is disturbingly true. I gonna guess adolesence


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 28, 2008)

How 'bout at a goat farm


----------



## capt dan (Aug 28, 2008)

Jail!


----------



## panhead (Aug 28, 2008)

come on...where can a kid not be a kid......we need an answer...


----------



## richtee (Aug 28, 2008)

Poking fun at Clinton for the definition of what "is is"  ;{)


----------



## richtee (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh  Just "kidding" Bill  HAH!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2008)

i posted this riddle before our state fair, two months ago...........

STILL not answered........

but we THINK a pre-resquesturate, is that is HAS to do with either the STATE of Iowa......or sumthing thats has/is/comes from here........

there for its a BUMP!


----------



## monty (Oct 8, 2008)

In court, when the kid is tried as an adult.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude, know'n you, it's gotta have something to do with a baby goat.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2008)

here is the link to what answers have been given..............

but HEY monty.........yours aint one of em............and that sounds good! ! ! !


----------



## ryf (Oct 8, 2008)

Halloween?

in a more realistic sense, in school, if you act like a kid you get expelled... neat topic.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 9, 2008)

Iowa, where the men er men an the goats be nervous!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 9, 2008)

always knew u folks were strange


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2008)

bu-wha-ahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 9, 2008)

When can a kid not be a kid?

When it's cabrito on my pit!


----------



## gnubee (Oct 9, 2008)

When it hurts someone's feelings.


Or when its a glove.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2008)

a glove???


----------



## gnubee (Oct 9, 2008)

You have never heard of kid gloves? They are called Kids where I grew up. 

Also a kid is a joke poked in fun but sometimes hurts ones feelings and therefore is a kid that is not a kid.

Sometimes You just have to make allowances for the strange ways that I think.


----------

